# 13.2hh Bay Welsh Cob Mare-Sold on Loan-Gloucestershire



## MHOL (10 July 2012)




----------



## MHOL (10 July 2012)

UPDATE: This mare has been found!! That was quick  wish they were all that simple


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 July 2012)

Wow! That was quick.  Fab news.


----------



## annaellie (10 July 2012)

Am really pleased I was speaking to owner today about her, it was heartbreaking


----------



## annaellie (10 July 2012)

Eta the grin was because she was found not that it was heartbreaking story


----------



## lcharles (11 July 2012)

Awww had she been stolen or just wandered off? x glad shes back :O) x


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 July 2012)

Glad she has been found!!!!!!


----------

